# @ Bluebeard



## Painkiller (3. November 2009)

Hi

Dachte das interessiert dich...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-corsair-750w-netzteil-fiept.html#post1243207

lg
pk


----------



## weizenleiche (3. November 2009)

Wozu gibts PN's, wozu gibts Profilnachrichten ... Nein, wir machen jetzt jeder anstatt ne PN zu schreiben nen Thred mit dem jeweiligen Benutzernamen als Titel auf, das ist doch mal was =D


----------

